# Hacer tarifador telefonico con LCD



## Sergio Ureña (Jul 26, 2006)

hola 


Deseo por favor si me puede ayudar a diseñar un tarificador que no utilize computador, que la información de las cabinas salga en una pantalla lcd. Que muestre los minutos consumidos y el valor de la llamada. Agradecere mucho su ayuda. 

Atte. Sergio Ureña


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ago 28, 2006)

Hola Sergio, yo estoy trabajando en el proyecto de un tarificador, hasta el momento tengo una etapa de identificacion de tonos DTMF ( varios compañeros ya publicaron esa información en el foro)para saber cuando es discado una tecla en el telefono y tambien poseo un circuito (tambien del foro) para reconocer cuando la bocina es levantada, todo bajo niveles ttl, con ello la programacion de un microcontrolador y esos datos hacen que sea facil manipular el estado de llamada... pero aun desconozco como reconocer cuando el abonado B recibe la llamada, la transmision para visualizar en una lcdsin requerir un pc tambien lo puedo hacer
si te sirve te envio esa información.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 6, 2006)

Detectar descuelgue del abonado B:
el problema es que tiene que desaparecer la señal de espera. Está fijada en frecuencia y en duración, pero lo mejor sería detectar la señal de "paso de tarificación". Estos son pulso generados creo por un CMX642 o con otra numeración, pero esta casa tiene chips de esos.
He abierto una cabina telefonica y tiene un chip específico para recibir el pulso de "paso". Este tambien está fijado en frecuencia y lo recibe la cabina desde la central.

Yo tengo un problema para sacar los 90V de los 48 de la linea. No quiero usar un op.amp de potencia.

Algún truco?


----------



## jalva (Sep 28, 2006)

Para detectar cuando B contesta hay que ver el cambio de polaridad de la línea...
Funciona así : 
1- Descuelgas y la tension baja de 50v a unos 8 a 10 vcc producto de la impedancia del telefono y en los dos cables tienes una polaridad; es decir un hilo es positivo y el otro negativo.
2- Llamas al abonado B emitiendo los tonos....
3-  Al contestar el abonado B la polaridad que tenias antes se da vuelta , se invierte la polaridad, lo mismo ocurre cuando B corta primero.

No creas que simpre "arranca" en la misma polaridad... pero lo importante es que es la señal a tener en cuenta.

Espero les sirva


----------



## etercom (Dic 30, 2006)

jalva dijo:
			
		

> Para detectar cuando B contesta hay que ver el cambio de polaridad de la línea...
> Funciona así :
> 1- Descuelgas y la tension baja de 50v a unos 8 a 10 vcc producto de la impedancia del telefono y en los dos cables tienes una polaridad; es decir un hilo es positivo y el otro negativo.
> 2- Llamas al abonado B emitiendo los tonos....
> ...



Como crees que se pueda integrar el sistema de identificacion de inversion de polaridad en el circuito que compartio yamazaky en este post???


----------



## etercom (Dic 30, 2006)

yamazaky1984 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Sergio, yo estoy trabajando en el proyecto de un tarificador, hasta el momento tengo una etapa de identificacion de tonos DTMF ( varios compañeros ya publicaron esa información en el foro)para saber cuando es discado una tecla en el telefono y tambien poseo un circuito (tambien del foro) para reconocer cuando la bocina es levantada, todo bajo niveles ttl, con ello la programacion de un microcontrolador y esos datos hacen que sea facil manipular el estado de llamada... pero aun desconozco como reconocer cuando el abonado B recibe la llamada, la transmision para visualizar en una lcdsin requerir un pc tambien lo puedo hacer
> si te sirve te envio esa información.



Hola, podrias compartir el sistema para transmitir a la LCD sin PC, y que modelo de LCD pudiera servir, gracias


----------



## eddymen (Ene 25, 2007)

Hola... estuve leyendo sus post. Soy nuevo en este foro y me interesaría saber como implementaron la detección del cambio de polaridad. Si alguno pudiera darme algunas ideas.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## roenzaro (Jul 13, 2007)

hola amigos. Algunas sugerencia, para detectar el cambio de polaridad usen un optransistor, les sugiero un 4n26, conectan el positivo de la linea telefonica atravez de una resistencia de 4.7k al pin 2 del 4n26 y la linea negativa al pin 1. De esta forma mantienes polarizada de forma inversa el diodo led interno del opto transistor.  La salida del integrado en un transitor que se mantiene en corte. Si polarizas atravez de una reistencia de 10K a Vcc = 5V el colector del transistor ( pin 5  del n26 ) y el pin 4 lo llevas a tierra y tomas la salida del colector encontraras que el colector se coloca a cero voltios cuando la señal telefonica se invierte. En condicion de corte la salida del colector es de 5v lo que te da una señal ttl para ser facilmente procesada.

suerte


----------



## El nombre (Sep 5, 2007)

Con un puente graetz te ahorras muchos quebraderos de cabeza


----------



## pacho2012 (May 19, 2010)

Hola compañeros  tengo  un plano  para  el  software  pero  me falta  la configuración
que  la  estoy  tratando de hacer en MPLAB pero  no  e  sido  capas


----------



## MDUBAQUE (Jun 16, 2010)

Buenas tardes la verdad estoy diseÑando un tarificado telefonico y la verdad engo buenos conocimientos de electronica pero mi experiencia no me a dado para a prender a programar un pic, por tal razon el circuito que manejo es con un pic 16f877a , la verdad quisiera saber si algien me puede facilitar el programa de compilacion del pic 

muchas gracias


----------



## pacho2012 (Jun 17, 2010)

la verdad  es que estoy  terminando trimestre  y  estoy  en el diseño  de uno  pero  te  dejo  la pagina donde puedes descargar el pic c compiler  lo  instalas  lo simulas  en Isis  proteos  y  listo  cuando  te funcione  lo  quemas  y  listo. Para  las guías  me dejas  el  correo  y te las  envió  listo suerte   vemos

http://rs136.rapidshare.com/files/36639255/CCS_PCWH_v4.023_and_RegFiles.rar


----------



## penrico (Jun 17, 2010)

Les cuento que trabajé muchos años en una de las empresas mas importantes de Argentina que hace tarifadores. Les doy algunos puntos:

- Primero que nada, la línea de la cabina tiene que ser una línea con tarifación. Esto és, la centrál telefónica tiene que enviar el pulso de tarifación cuando el abonado B descuelga.

- Hay muchas formas que las centrales envían la señal abonado B contesta, depende del pais, es la norma que se aplica:

          - En Argentina se usa mayoritariamente un pulso de 16 Khz, de unos 50mSegs y desde 20 mVRMS para arriba. 
         - En Argentina se usa también en centrales más viejas, una señal de 50Hz, unos 70 VRms, los cuales se envían en modo común, referido a la tierra. 
         - En pocas centrales llega la inversión de polaridad.
         - En Mexico, en algunas centrales se envía un DTMF de los altos, esto es A,B,C,D los cuales no son los DTMF generados por el mismo teléfono.
          - En Brasil, se usa un pulso de 12Khz, de unos 50mSeg y también de 20mVrms o más.
          - En Bolivia, se usa un tren de tonos de 425Hz, de unos 100mSeg y de mas de  50mVrms.
          - Si la línea telefónica es celular, entonces, la celda envía una infomación por el canal digital, eso ya depende de que módulo celular estás usando.

   Lo más importante de todo ésto, es que hay que cerciorarse de tener hecho el arreglo correspondiente con el prestador de telefonía del lugar donde van a instalar el tarifador, porque si éste no te envía dicha señal, no funcionan los tarifadores. Para hacer esto, se necesita tener licencia para la venta de tráfico telefónico. No a cualquiera le dan ésta posibilidad.

  De ninguna otra manera se puede detectar la condición abonado B contesta.  Solo la central telefónica sabe cuando ésto ha sucedido. Hay muchas situaciones donde parece que se ha atendido del otro lado, pero puede ser una operadora, un mensaje hablado que indica número mal marcado, etc, etc. En estos casos no se puede querer cobrar la llamada, porque simplemente es ilegal en todos los paises.

Saludos


----------



## RUBITHZA (Jun 24, 2010)

este tarifador podria realizarse con un microcontolador como el at 89c52 en vez del pic??


----------



## javierissimo (Feb 4, 2014)

hola te queria comentar que lo de la reversa de linea, ya no se usa mas, puede haber alguna prestataria que todavia lo use pero, telecom, y telefonica ya no, la unica forma de detectar cuando se descuelga el tubo de la persona que es llamada, es mediante un pulso de 16khz que unicamente lo envia la central de la prestataria, y de ahi empieza el tarifador a contar el tiempo, esa señal la envia unicamente la prestataria, por eso para poner un telecentro hay que pedir lineas para cabinas, en una linea particular de una casa no esta ese pulso ni la reversa de linea, lo hacen para que no vendas desde tu casa...


----------



## miguelus (Feb 4, 2014)

javierissimo dijo:


> hola te queria comentar que lo de la reversa de linea, ya no se usa mas, puede haber alguna prestataria que todavia lo use pero, telecom, y telefonica ya no, la unica forma de detectar cuando se descuelga el tubo de la persona que es llamada, es mediante un pulso de 16khz que unicamente lo envia la central de la prestataria, y de ahi empieza el tarifador a contar el tiempo, esa señal la envia unicamente la prestataria, por eso para poner un telecentro hay que pedir lineas para cabinas, en una linea particular de una casa no esta ese pulso ni la reversa de linea, lo hacen para que no vendas desde tu casa...




A eso podemos añadir, que actualmente, muchas Compañias junto al ADSL ofrecen Telefónia VoIP con varias líneas, (en mi caso 2) y no cobran las llamadas Nacionales por lo que las señales de tarificación han pasado a la historia.

Sal U2


----------

